# Severe Pelvic Pain Today Advice needed CD20



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Girls

***************************Beware could be TMI************************************

Hope your all well as i could really do with some advise as ive never experienced this before

Today ive had severe shooting pains in my pelvic area shooting in my vagina aswell, it got so bad it lasted over an hour and i was bent over my chair. I felt like i was about to have AF.

I text my sister inlaw and friend who are currently pregnant and they said they had that at the beginning of being pregnant. im not sure if im pregnant although my BBT is rising and so far stablising at 97.1-98.60F

Can anyone help as i dont want to get my hopes up?

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Do you have a bbt chart so we can see more easily your temps as it's difficult to say what's happening from just one temperature.

Do you have any idea when you may have ovulated ?  Have you had any tracking scans and/or progesterone blood tests ?

The symptoms you describe could be implantation as the embryo snuggles in but without knowing when you ovulated is harder to say.....implantation happens between 5-12dpo, only once an embie has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old is it ready to implant, usually around 24hrs later so when it's 6 days old.

Your temp should dip just before ovulation, rise after and remain elevated until AF due or has just arrived....and if pg then temp would remain higher.

How are you feeling now, are you still getting the pains ?

Fingers crossed it's a good sign

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Minxy
Thanks for the reply,
Yea i have been charting my temp but i dont know how to show it on line? I had my day21 test today although i got my cd mixed up thinking i was on cd22 but actually cd24,
i have not had any spotting. i cant stop weeing. i did a preg test on Sunday and that came back negative so i think my mind just ran wild. oh thinking phantom?

Looking at my chart it elevated on CD 17 and cam down slightly on CD cd23 I feel right in pain now like i am coming on my periods,
last night i went to bed early and slept from 10pm with my frequent night trips to the loo

I have faith but i think my mind tells me everything but the truth.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again 

You can always PM me the link to your chart, only if you want to of course !!

If you're on cd25 today then it's still very early days....if you tested Sunday then you would only have been on cd22 and even assuming you ovulated on cd14 then that's only 8dpo......way way too early to be getting an accurate result.

You need to take into account that embie doesn't start implanting until it's about 6 days old (ie 6dpo) and needs to release enough HCG for the peestick to detect. Even tests that say you can use early are only around 54% accurate (some less) when used at that stage.....not much reliability if you think about it....unlike leaving it until AF is due, or better, when it's late, when results are 99% accurate.

Hang in there.......have a look at this...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------

